# [RISOLTO] net-voip/ekiga-3.2.6 senza KDE 4: possibile? [SI]

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

volendo installare ekiga 3.2.6, mi sono accorto che come dipendenza vuole una delle seguenti:

```
- kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.2 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)
```

Ancora non voglio installare KDE 4.3, quindi mi chiedevo se ci fosse un modo per installarlo lo stesso sul 3.5.

Di recente mi è capitato di vedere pacchetti con la flag use -kde4, ma in questo caso non la vedo.

Soluzioni?

----------

## Onip

buttando un occhio veloce all'ebuild direi che devi togliere la use kde oppure la use kontact.

Queste due insieme (riga 38 dell'ebuild) si tirano kdepim-libs-${KDE_MINIMAL} che è settata in kde4-base.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, l'ho fatto ma se tolgo entrambi (kde e kontact) mi richiede la flag gnome (che ovviamente non ho alcuna intenzione di abilitare). Se tolgo solo kontact, la situazione è come la precedente.  :Sad: 

----------

## Onip

```

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDDS="~x86" USE="kde -kontact -gnome" emerge -pv net-voip/ekiga

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/pwlib-1.10.10-r1  USE="alsa ldap sdl ssl v4l v4l2 xml -debug -ieee1394 -ipv6 -oss -sasl" 2,214 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/opal-2.2.11  USE="-debug -noaudio -novideo" 4,068 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-voip/ekiga-2.0.12  USE="dbus sdl -avahi -debug -doc -gnome" 5,967 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 new), Size of downloads: 12,247 kB

```

Io uso gnome, quindi niente kde e, come vedi, non me lo richiede. Boh...

----------

## fbcyborg

Hai ragione, è il pacchetto net-libs/libsoup che chiede la flag bluez... vediamo un po.. 

Non sembra voler installare tutto gnome per fortuna.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ha funzionato!!

Grazie.

----------

## Maialovic

tanto non ti preoccupare che a quanto pare da [url]packages.gentoo.org[/url] hanno deciso di stabilizzare kde 4.3.1... oggi lo hanno reso stabile su amd64....e penso che per domani sera sarà stabile pure su x86

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah, non lo sapevo.. allora ora synco subito!  :Smile: 

Comunque è strano. Questo ekiga, non riesce a fare login su una centrale asterisk, mentre con Twinkle non ci sono problemi... booh.

----------

